# Life as a Marine Corps Infantryman



## Free-Flow (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have a paper coming up for class, it needs to be 6 pages detailing the life of someone or a group of people. It seems like everyone in class is going to be writing about a president, gandhi or some celebrities. So I decided to go a different route, I want to write about the lives of Marine Corps infantrymen. So if anyone who served or currently serves can help me out I'd appreciate it.

I was going to look around for some generalized stuff but I figure that personal accounts would be better. The material can be from any of your experiences throughout your life in the Marines.
I understand if somethings will be omitted for OPSEC.

Thanks everyone,

Free-Flow


----------



## pardus (Mar 19, 2011)

Use a different subject, you cannot give a good account unless you have served.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 19, 2011)

What's the class?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 19, 2011)

pardus said:


> Use a different subject, you cannot give a good account unless you have served.



I agree with Pardus in that you should pick a different subject, but would recommend researching historical events of what the Infantry is and what it means to serve in the Infantry. Then maybe ‘if’ some of my Infantry brothers want help by sharing their personal stories, you can use them as examples throughout your paper.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 19, 2011)

Step one.  Capitalize Marines.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 19, 2011)

I would also suggest choosing a different topic.  Every experience is different and therefor it would be difficult to write a generalized essay on the subject.  I understand that you would like to portray the sacrifices that are made, however I think you'd be better off going a different route.

If you throw out what class this is going to be for I'm sure we can all assist in the brainstorming of some great ideas.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 19, 2011)

Any particular time period?  There are a number of books,  that are based on real life experience.   Let's see a Grunt's life in general, no sleep, little food, heavy loads, terrible conditions, "Veni, vidi, delevi".


----------



## AWP (Mar 19, 2011)

Marine Infantry in WWII:

With the Old Breed by Sledge
Helmet for my Pillow by Leckie
Red Blood, Black Sand by Tatum


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 19, 2011)

First, try posting this in the right forum (Military (non-SOF) or General Discussion maybe).

Second, pick another topic.

Third, profit?


----------



## Free-Flow (Mar 19, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Step one.  Capitalize Marines.


I did capitalize Marines.

It's for my English class, to be exact the assignment needs to loosely resemble a biography or historical text. I was planning on doing a short history of the Infantry and then supplement that with personal accounts.
I guess I'll just change the topic as everyone suggested. Anyone have any good ideas for a topic? I want to do something Military related because the subject arises in class often.




LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> First, try posting this in the right forum (Military (non-SOF) or General Discussion maybe).
> 
> Second, pick another topic.
> 
> Third, profit?



My apologizes I thought this was the right section. Anyone with mod powers mind moving this to the right section?


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think that domestic terrorism could be an interesting topic.  There are lots of things going on right here in the states.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 19, 2011)

Free-Flow said:


> I did capitalize Marines.
> 
> It's for my English class, to be exact the assignment needs to loosely resemble a biography or historical text. I was planning on doing a short history of the Infantry and then supplement that with personal accounts.
> I guess I'll just change the topic as everyone suggested. Anyone have any good ideas for a topic? I want to do something Military related because the subject arises in class often.
> ...



Are you serious???  That's why I had to go back in there and capitalize Marines?  Here is a topic for you, don't piss off an infantry Marine.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 19, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Are you serious???  That's why I had to go back in there and capitalize Marines?  Here is a topic for you, don't piss off an infantry Marine.


Im sorry to inteject Teufel..but I cant stop my fingers.  You just made me think of this....


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 19, 2011)

When I first watch that scene, I about fell out of my chair laughing.    The movie in my time was _The DI_, with Jack Webb.  It was great, we all knew what the DI was going to say, but he did not say it because of the censors.   IMHO, the hardest thing in boot camp was keeping a straight face, when the DI was nose to nose with a recruit next to me, firing out those one liners.   I sure as hell, did not want the DI nose to nose with me.


----------



## pardus (Mar 20, 2011)

Free-Flow said:


> I did capitalize Marines.



Fucking WOW!

You've either got balls or are real stupid kid, and leaning towards stupid based on the posts you've made thus far on this board.
I sugest you immediately start reading more and posting less because you are heading down a one way road on this board.

Capiche?


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2011)

One problem with the new software is that it doesn't display a date-time stamp if you edit your post.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2011)

Free-Flow said:


> I did capitalize Marines.
> 
> It's for my English class, to be exact the assignment needs to loosely resemble a biography or historical text. I was planning on doing a short history of the Infantry and then supplement that with personal accounts.
> I guess I'll just change the topic as everyone suggested. Anyone have any good ideas for a topic? I want to do something Military related because the subject arises in class often.
> ...




Do whatever topic you want.  You don't have to "be" something to write coherently about it; I'm willing to wager that none of your classmates have ever been President and none are the reincarnation of Gandhi ...

I think "the day in the life of a Marine infantryman" would be an excellent topic.  In fact, here's a picture to get you started:



Something else that might be interesting is kind of a collage of different peoples' experiences, get a "joint" flavor.  We even have some contractors on the site, male and female, most of whom have a great deal of experience downrange.  You could call it:  "The Real 'Call of Duty:' True Experiences of Modern Warfare" or something.

Bottom line, do what you want to do.  Your paper will be much better if you write on something that interests you.  When you get it done, post it up in the "professional development" section, and I'm sure someone will be willing to offer feedback- just be prepared for it ;)

Good luck.


edited to add:  I just read back through this thread and noticed a couple of posts I didn't see before.  Take a step back and think before you make any more posts; some things you've said are going to end up being counterproductive to your original purpose.  If you piss people off they're not going to help you out, and neither am I.


----------



## Free-Flow (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry Teufel , I thought I did capitalize Marines.

 okay, I'm going to stop posting then. I've been trying to be civil ever since I got on this board I've apologized every time I fucked up or over stepped my bounds. But I guess that's just more reason for you guys to jump me. It's cool whatever someone close this thread. I changed my topic just like everyone suggested.


----------



## Casimir (Mar 20, 2011)

;)


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 20, 2011)

Free-Flow it could have been worse, Herr Troll could have gotten involved.   If you would have offered beer, BBQ and,  dang I forget the third item, you would have been well embraced.   Beer and BBQ, everyone likes especially Herr Troll. A Happy Mr. Troll makes a Happy thread.

I'll mention a few more books.

_Going West: A Novel of the U.S. Marines in WWI, _By James Beaty ( A good gu)

_No Shining Armor, _O. Lehrack.  Another good guy.

Wish you luck on your paper, what ever topic that you choose to write it on.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2011)

Free-Flow said:


> I'm sorry Teufel , I thought I did capitalize Marines.
> 
> okay, I'm going to stop posting then. I've been trying to be civil ever since I got on this board I've apologized every time I fucked up or over stepped my bounds. But I guess that's just more reason for you guys to jump me. It's cool whatever someone close this thread. I changed my topic just like everyone suggested.



I un-deleted my original response to this thread so you could read it (post #16).  Do whatever topic you want, but back off on the attitude some.  You got caught up short, you manned up to it, now put it behind you and move on.  I would personally like to see a paper on Marine infantrymen, because I don't think they get enough credit as it is, and I don't think most Americans realize the sacrifices those young men make for our country.  If you've been intimidated out of doing that topic, I can think of a half-dozen intel types on the board you can talk to, but our stories are a whole lot less interesting...

There are many people on the site who had a rocky beginning, but no one remembers it or holds it against them now.  Where you go from here is up to you.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 20, 2011)

I did a paper in high school for history I think, about the use of Special Operations as it relates to our foreign policy. Maybe you could do something like that in relation to our military in general. It got me an A. The thing about day to day life is it is generally horribly boring, and it can be hard to formulate a good paper, other than "life sucks as a grunt". That is my .00002 cents.


----------



## pardus (Mar 21, 2011)

Free-Flow said:


> I'm sorry Teufel , I thought I did capitalize Marines.
> 
> okay, I'm going to stop posting then. I've been trying to be civil ever since I got on this board I've apologized every time I fucked up or over stepped my bounds. But I guess that's just more reason for you guys to jump me. It's cool whatever someone close this thread. I changed my topic just like everyone suggested.




This is a problem I have with you kids, "every time I fuck up or over step my bounds I say say sorry so why dont you give me a break?" When I was your age I got punched in the face for doing that. Stop crying like a little bitch.

Everyone on this board is more than willing to give you more help and advice than you could possibly imagine, including myself. How about showing us you deserve it instead of acting like a spoiled brat?

As Marauder has said, "where you go from now is up to you". Make your choice, be a grown up or leave. We will help you or not, depending on _your_ choice.


----------

